# Titles, certificates and pedigree



## Germanyshowdogs (Aug 13, 2015)

I have an 11 month old german show line shepherd. He's a beautiful dog and his parents were both imported from Germany. We get compliments everywhere we go  (he literally goes everywhere with us lol) he has a very good temperament and balanced drives. He is AKC. When he turns a year sept. 9th, we will be getting his CGC. But I was wondering what titles or certificates will let people know my dog is worthy of producing good puppies to represent the breed. I get the bitch we choose has a lot to do with what kind of puppies are produced I'm just asking what I could do. Yes, he will be getting extensive testing and OFA for his hips and elbows I'm making sure he's healthy not just going by his basic check ups. Since we are getting him OFA we will not be breeding him until he's 2 years of age which is how long I was told to wait anyway. This is my first time doing anything like this, so any advice or opinions are appreciated ! Thank you

His parents

Mom: Aldi Hirschberg
Dad: Nino Vom Wild Wibb


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You seem on board with health clearances which is good. I'd pursue some points in the show ring working toward a championship if I were going to be breeding a show-line dog. I'd also put a few obedience titles on him before considering studing him.

That's the extent of what I know (I've never been concerned with breeding my dogs.)

As far as your public liking your dog, I don't know of many people who get told their dog is ugly.... so take those compliments with a grain of salt. (aka they don't count for much.)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Litter from Nino vom Wild Wibb and Aldi von Hirschberg

Since he is west German show line, I would recommend working toward a breed survey to attract good west German show line females for breeding. Breeders of breed surveyed, titled female dogs can choose from dozens if not hundreds of males all over the country that also have titles and breed survey and usually have very reasonable stud fees, so you will need to "prove" your male is in league with these males. Also if you are into breeding, going through the requirements of a breed survey will acquaint you with the breed community and the types of shows, trials, and titles that are being done.

Breed survey info
United Schutzhund Clubs of AmericaBreed Surveys - United Schutzhund Clubs of America


----------

